# Can I make my goats hair grow faster?



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

This may sound silly but I would like to know if can make my goats hair grow faster. I am super cool and accidentally clipped her shoulder with a 30 blade and have about a week until fair...... What do I do?!?! She's black so it looks really bad......


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Black polish under what is left of the hair to darken the skin is all I can think of. I'm not sure about quickly growing hair. Rogaine maybe? Put her in a dark barn to mimic the shorter days of fall?

I did that on a yearling filly 4 days before the futurity. She was solid black. She ended up looking like she had purple spots.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

HSC powerfuel top dress will help some. Lots of brushing to try and stimulate hair follicle...may help with faster growth.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

I know a lot of the steer showers in hotter states make cool boxes. So in other words the barn or stable that they are staying in is usually in a low temperature, or at least lower then the average temp in your area. To help stimulate hair growth like in winter.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Agree with the cooler environment. I have known Some ppl who keep ac units in their barns for this.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

The A/C and cool boxes do work - but only for a longer period of time. Don't think it would get results in just a week.... these guys do it year round.....plus lighting on/off timers to simulate fall/winter.....


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

The black polish actually works well, find a nice wax polish that won't be toxic. Practice right now ( not sure if it's too late ) and spread it out a little to blend. You'll be amazed at the results.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

My friends that show cattle had air conditioning in their barn for the cattle years before they ever put it in the house. It's kind of funny how people think about their show animals before themselves with stuff like that.


----------

